# Anyone who had successful treatment in Instituto marques in Barcelona?



## Jessy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi!!!

Is there anyone here that had successful treatment in IM in January 2011 or at any other time . I have a wonderful baby girl born through embryo donation in IM Barcelona in October 2011. Would be great to know.

Thanks!!!


----------

